# good idea to have some alcohol before a therapy session



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm not talking plastered, just tipsy. when i drink, i can really open up, and i think i can have a very effective session if i drink. i can definitely make sure to not drive right after the session. my concern is that the therapist might have an issue, and may not want to see me, or not be receptive to therapy. i can be no open about it, but then i'll feel weird hiding it if i'm open/tipsy, and i don't give her an accurate representation of myself. what do you think?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Be careful she may try to suggest AA to you :b


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't recommended it. If the doctor notices, he/she might not prescribe the medication you need because of it's interactions with alcohol.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

They'll smell it mate.


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

well, i'm talking about a therapist who can't perscribe meds (a psych PHD, not MD)... i just feel that if i can open up, while with my limited time with her, i can make so much better use of that session. for me, it's not just about opening up and talking. it's about accessing those deep emotions, and trying to understand them, and use them to transform to a higher level, using her help, gaining perspective from her. how is she gonna gain perspective if i don't open up.... anyway. i could take something legal, like green tea, or supplements, that make me more open or social i guess.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Alcohol is easy to smell.
You could ask your therapist about this.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to stop by a bar on my way HOME from the therapist  The more you talk to him/her the easier it will be to open up.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

I think some of the benefit of your therapy might be learning how to open up without alcohol.

It's probably tough at first... but it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like a bad idea. As much as you think you are smarter while buzzing you really aren't smarter at all. You will end up missing small details, nuances while buzzing and end up saying things you don't really mean but seem like a good idea while buzzing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Sadaiyappan said:


> Sounds like a bad idea. As much as you think you are smarter while buzzing you really aren't smarter at all. You will end up missing small details, nuances while buzzing and end up saying things you don't really mean but seem like a good idea while buzzing.


completely agree with this. This is also true for benzos.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with above posters, best not to be intoxicated in any way while having a therapy session. Psychologists can pick up on it quicker than most people. 
Dilated pupils or alcohol on breathe are all dead giveaways.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with everyone else - drinking before a session is not a good idea.

You should talk to your thearpist about it. That is what they are there for. It will also give them an idea of what you are going through.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

One time in a group thereapy session I'd got upset in front of everyone and was ridiculously embarassed and the next week I had a few glasses of wine cos I was scared. It only made it more difficult to focus.

Therapy is difficult and being hard to open up is it's nature my best advice would be to be straight up and say "I'm nervous to open up"... that's why you're there. That's what I did when I started one on one and I think it's been beneficial because she'll refer to it "despite the fact you find it hard to be open..."

It's not comfortable for most people but I think it'll be good to tell them you find it extra difficult.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

It took me a good six months (about 12 sessions total) to actually get remotely comfortably enough to start being honest.

That was just a one-on-one session though.

I used to take a benzo beforehand but it's probably not even ideal. If you've got a nice therapist then I'm sure you'll come around, you don't have to start making huge progress right away. You've probably been dealing with social anxiety for most of your life and they know they can't realistically expect you to immediately reverse years and years of that habituated kind of thinking and just instantly open up. 

They certainly won't want you to show up drunk though, and it's kind of pointless. Any progress you make won't really be "progress", and alcohol limits your brain's ability to reinforce the experience, when you really want to try and condition it to not see social situations as terrifying.


----------

